# Eheim 2073 Leaking



## Ross (15 Jan 2010)

Well I cleaned my filter the other day and the next morning it had filled my cabinet with water  
I ran it and watched it and when it gets going the water starts gushing out around the 4 clips around the head but I have checked the seal and it seems fine,there is no water coming from the pipes ect.So dose anybody have any idea whats going on?I have ordered a new head seal in case it is that and I have my fingers crossed Thank God I have a JBL external and a Eheim internal as well


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (15 Jan 2010)

Ross said:
			
		

> Well I cleaned my filter the other day and the next morning it had filled my cabinet with water
> I ran it and watched it and when it gets going the water starts gushing out around the 4 clips around the head but I have checked the seal and it seems fine,there is no water coming from the pipes ect.So dose anybody have any idea whats going on?I have ordered a new head seal in case it is that and I have my fingers crossed Thank God I have a JBL external and a Eheim internal as well




Ross 
if the water is coming from around the clips its probably the head unit seal - have you made sure the the adaptor is in secure (adaptor is the part where the pipe attach and is pushed into the head unit Part No. 7428718) Parts diagram attached.

http://www.aquatics-online.co.uk/bigpic ... s_2073.htm

Regards
paul


----------



## Ross (16 Jan 2010)

Yes everything is secure and all the clips pull the head tightly down to the main body but it starts to drip around the clips and then run out.


----------



## Mark Webb (16 Jan 2010)

Ross said:
			
		

> Yes everything is secure and all the clips pull the head tightly down to the main body but it starts to drip around the clips and then run out.



Ross, try removing the seal and put plenty of Vaseline all around the gully where the seal fits. Then smear the top of the seal too. Check for any cracks or spits in the seal.

If that doesn't work then its likely to be the seal within the head.


----------



## Ross (16 Jan 2010)

I have had a good look at the seal and it seems to be fine but I have a new one coming and if that dose not stop it leaking I will be annoyed.


----------



## paul.in.kendal (16 Jan 2010)

Hi Ross
I hope all that water in your cabinet didn't damage it  . I second Paul's advice on vaselining the seal - that did the trick for me when I had the exact same issue.  And if it works for you, you'll have the spare seal in reserve!


----------



## Ross (16 Jan 2010)

I have not tried the Vaseline yet but the water gushes out of it when I tip it on its side  Rather disappointing for a 150 quid filter that is only 5 or 6 months old.


----------



## paul.in.kendal (16 Jan 2010)

Yup, mine spewed water out too - and cost even more than yours! I was seriously demoralised, too.  Trust me, using vaseline to create a proper seal is worth a try, at the very least.


----------



## andyh (16 Jan 2010)

All externals can suffer with this i Vaseline or similar is v important!


----------



## Ross (20 Jan 2010)

Well I have fitted the new seal and its not leaking  But its gurgling a lot of air  I know that it will have trapped air and will take a wee while to clear but dose anybody know roughly how long?


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (20 Jan 2010)

Ross said:
			
		

> Yes everything is secure and all the clips pull the head tightly down to the main body but it starts to drip around the clips and then run out.



Ross 

Keep pushing the priming button - the flow will stop for about 5 - 10 seconds then start again - this will move your trapped air quicker.

Regards
paul.


----------



## andyh (20 Jan 2010)

Or I gently rock mine backwArds and forwards and this soon releases any air bubbles. This happens with all external filters.


----------



## Ross (21 Jan 2010)

Well I am afraid I spoke to soon its still leaking  The water seems to somehow getting into the head and then starts dripping around the top of the clips.I took the head off last night and the was a lot of water in the head some came out from when the power cable goes in not good but I have discovered that that part 7428728 http://www.aquatics-online.co.uk/bigpic ... s_2073.htm has somehow come out and I am thinking that this could be causing the problems?Iam enquiringly about an new one form Aquatics Online but I have had nothing back yet.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (21 Jan 2010)

Ross said:
			
		

> Well I am afraid I spoke to soon its still leaking  The water seems to somehow getting into the head and then starts dripping around the top of the clips.I took the head off last night and the was a lot of water in the head some came out from when the power cable goes in not good but I have discovered that that part 7428728 http://www.aquatics-online.co.uk/bigpic ... s_2073.htm has somehow come out and I am thinking that this could be causing the problems?Iam enquiringly about an new one form Aquatics Online but I have had nothing back yet.



Ross second or third thread reply was have you check the security of that part No. On the front of the filter unit there is a red push button - this button release that part No. and if you refit and push that part no. you should here a click ie the button comes out and its sitting in its correct position.

Put some vasaline round the joints as you may damage the seal if they are dry when refitting.
Regards
Paul


----------



## Ross (21 Jan 2010)

The hose connector that clicks in seems to be somehow stuck in IE when I push the Red Button in it will not release the hose connector and its not because I have been hard with it because I have not.I dont know why it will not release.


----------



## Ross (25 Jan 2010)

I managed to get the hose connector out the reason why it would not pop out is one of the lugs on the side of the hose connector  that should go in when you press the red button was stuck out so it would not release.So I got it out and found the one of the ball valves was only half open but the other one would close and open fully and I think thats the reason its been dripping water.


----------



## Ross (9 Feb 2010)

Well I am still having problems with it leaking  So far I have fitted a new hose adapter,a new head seal and I have put plenty of Vaseline around the seal but its still leaking.When I take the head off there is a lot of water in the head somehow.I am not sure hows its getting in the because everything is secure ect?I am starting to pull my hair out now


----------



## andyh (9 Feb 2010)

Ross

I feel for you buddy! Is this your first external? 

One thing to reassure you with is that Eheim kit is generally very well thought of and well engineered.

If i was in this situation, i would do two things.

1) Strip down the whole thing and start again following the instructions and ensure everything is the way it should be. Taking my time and being very methodical. Using vaseline on all seals that they recommend and checking that they seat properly. Run it under observation and if it leaks move to step two!

2) Take photos, note parts and get in touch directly with eheim. They are always good at their customer service and i am sure they will offer far better advice than the online shop you bought it from.

Stick with it, once sorted it will be plug it in, turn it on and forget!

Andyh


----------



## Mark Webb (10 Feb 2010)

Best way to handle it is to contact Eheim and discuss the problem. There isn't much to go wrong with them really. Its just about checking O Rings are seated, not damaged and making sure they are well Vaselined. There are also seals inside the head that need checking.

Importer contact details:
John Allan Aquariums Ltd.      
Mr. Allan Riley
Eastern Way Industrial Estate  
Bury St. Edmunds, Suffolk IP32 7AB     

Phone: 01284-755051    
Fax: 01284-750960 

This is an email address I have from the service department at Eheim
Cornelia.Veith@eheim.de

I would suggest you email Eheim noting the model and problem you are experiencing. They were most helpful and highlighted an issue with my 2028 , sent me a replacement connector FOC. Of course that may not be your problem but I feel sure they will sort it.

Allen Riley at John Allen Aquariums  is also most helpful.

It could be a problem with one of the O Rings inside the head. If you are handy, its not difficult to strip down and check it, but talk it through first with John Allen and make sure you have a replacement O Ring kit. With the 2028 there is only one way to reassemble it. If you do it the wrong way you can damage it, so it may well be the same with the 2073.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (10 Feb 2010)

Ross 

There are two more seals within the head unit and these are attached via priming button, take the head unit of the filter unit and turn it up side down and you should see a tear drop shaped object, as you push the priming button with tear drop shape object move up and down around the bottom of the tear is a seal and there is another seal at the top of the tear shaped object, now there are 4 screws removed the screws and with carefull minipulation you can remove the tear shaped object and you should see a round seal approx 20mm lenght check that is sitting corectly - this could be where you problem is.

Regards
Paul.


----------



## Ross (10 Feb 2010)

Thanks Paul I will try that because the water seems to be coming from inside the head its self for example I leave it running for 5 mins and there are no leaks but after the 5 mins the water will start to gush out and when I take the head off there is a lot of water in the head ,I have checked all the other seals and there fine.


----------



## Ross (10 Feb 2010)

andyh said:
			
		

> Ross
> 
> I feel for you buddy! Is this your first external?
> 
> ...


Thanks Andy,No its not my first external I have had a few of them and I have never had any problems with leaking ect.I got it from Germany so will that affect the UK Customer service?


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (10 Feb 2010)

Ross said:
			
		

> Thanks Paul I will try that because the water seems to be coming from inside the head its self for example I leave it running for 5 mins and there are no leaks but after the 5 mins the water will start to gush out and when I take the head off there is a lot of water in the head ,I have checked all the other seals and there fine.




Ross 

These seal are not actual inside the head unit - but I would think that if they are not sealing correctly they would allow water into the head unit.

Regards
Paul.


----------



## Ross (12 Feb 2010)

Flyfisherman said:
			
		

> Ross said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what seals should I be looking for?


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (12 Feb 2010)

Ross said:
			
		

> Flyfisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Have you found the tear drop shaped object on the underside of the head unit - whip the head unit off the canister and turn it upside down and you should see the tear drop shaped object - around the larger part of the tear dropped object there is a seal, to gain access to the other seal there are 4 screws undo the screws which will allow remove the tear drop from the head unit and the other seal is on the other end to the larger seal - its about 15mm in diameter and about 30mm long.

Regards
paul.


----------



## Ross (13 Feb 2010)

Thanks very much Paul because I did that last night and I found the smaller seal was some how not sitting in its place,so I took the whole primer set up apart carefully cleaned it and gave all the seals a good smear of Vaseline put it back together and hey presto no more leaks  I am very pleased because I though I had lost because I was stumped but Thanks to the forum and you Paul its fine now


----------



## Ross (6 Dec 2010)

*Re: Eheim 2073 Leaking/Now fixed*

Guys the ruddy filter is leaking again  The old Vaseline trick seems to have given up the ghost,I am wanting to get a new set of o rings for the priming housing but I can't find the part number for it.
Does anybody know where I can get them from?


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (6 Dec 2010)

*Re: Eheim 2073 Leaking/Now fixed*



			
				Ross said:
			
		

> Guys the ruddy filter is leaking again  The old Vaseline trick seems to have given up the ghost,I am wanting to get a new set of o rings for the priming housing but I can't find the part number for it.
> Does anybody know where I can get them from?



Ross

Remember this Ross 

if the water is coming from around the clips its probably the head unit seal - have you made sure the the adaptor is in secure (adaptor is the part where the pipe attach and is pushed into the head unit Part No. 7428718) Parts diagram attached.

http://www.aquatics-online.co.uk/bigpic ... s_2073.htm

Regards
paul


----------



## Ross (7 Dec 2010)

No the water fills the void in the head and then leaks out of the hole where the power cable goes in  
I put a new seal on it last time and the box is fine its just the damn head.


----------



## Ross (19 Dec 2010)

Right Guys I have had enough of this filter,I took it apart,cleaned up the seals bedded them in with some Ehiem Vaseline type gel,screwed it back together correctly but the water is still gushing out of it  
Really annoyed be cause its a 150 quid filter up the creak now so I think I will got for another JBL external the 1500 one because have had no  problems with 900 one at all  I have running ATM  
Luckily my tank is pretty low stocked with around 20 small to medium fish so its not all bad news.


----------

